# best idea for mids/highs for spl/daily driver system



## MaxxG (Jun 25, 2011)

which is a better idea....doing a 3 way set up with a component set (Polk MM6501) and a single 8" (Polk MM840) in the front doors of my 08 silverado or just doing multiple sets of components? im doing around 150db now (with plans to go bigger) and needless to say its getting harder to hear the music over the bass (ive just been using the Polk mm components on a rockford 600.4 for the time being). i have been thinking about doing either of these set ups but i need some opionions before i make a decision. or is there an even better way that i havent heard/thought of yet?? any help is much appreciated!!


----------



## Florida Rep (Aug 12, 2011)

Good mid + tweet in A-Pillar next to window, slightly on-axis.

Then multiple sets of mid-bass drivers in the doors, baffled & dampened. Run all of this active with a good crossover and clean power...


----------



## MaxxG (Jun 25, 2011)

So not a 3 way set up just multiple mid drivers? How would you set over the eq? All playing the same range?


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

the mid woofers would be just wired maybe 2 to each channel, wire them like a dual coil sub. pralelle IE red to red, black to black to do half the resistance, or black to red, series to double the resistance. 

why so dead set on such weak speakers? you could go with something a little beefier. if you want something that'll keep up with power and keep above your subs, try some JBL GTI's  

the 608's are amazing speakers that can take heaps of power and scream super clean.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd get some horns under the dash & some pro audio 8's in the doors, or even 10's if you're willing.

What subs do you have & how high are the low-passed?


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Im not a big fan of overkill on door speakers. So I would get one set of high power pro audio drivers.. I myself am considering a Soundstream proaudio mid and bullet tweet, fully active


----------



## joselmartinez (Apr 5, 2009)

I agree to go with something like this:

Lanzar Car Audio
or
Lanzar Car Audio

or if you want the components this:

Lanzar Car Audio

either choice are really loud.


----------



## MaxxG (Jun 25, 2011)

sorry havent figured out how to repost your quote but i have one Orion HCCA 15.2 on a Rockford t2500.1bdcp. i just re-coned it so i have it at 4 ohms till its a little more broken in and i have it crossed over at the radio at 100hz on an 18db slope. 

which horns were you suggesting and how many/what size ext.? i havent had any experiance with any horns yet. 

thanks again!


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

MaxxG said:


> sorry havent figured out how to repost your quote but i have one Orion HCCA 15.2 on a Rockford t2500.1bdcp. i just re-coned it so i have it at 4 ohms till its a little more broken in and i have it crossed over at the radio at 100hz on an 18db slope.
> 
> which horns were you suggesting and how many/what size ext.? i havent had any experiance with any horns yet.
> 
> thanks again!


Here's the horns I was referring to...

WoofersEtc.com - CDPRO F - Image Dynamics Full Size Compression Horns

WoofersEtc.com - CDPRO MH - Image Dynamics Mini Size Compression Horns

I've been intrigued by horns for years now, & I just now got to listen to my first set last weekend! They're very clear & have no distortion. They need very little power (25-40 watts @ 8 ohms) to override (or keep up in your case) the rest of your system.

Another plus for you is the fact that you have a 100hz low-pass on your sub. That's usually a great xover point for a pro audio 8" midbass.


----------



## MaxxG (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks for the info! so would you use those with other regular speakers or just those without anything else?


----------



## MaxxG (Jun 25, 2011)

and i looked on JBL's website. eviling you wouldnt happen to be talking about the $1500 pair and i saw the GTO 608's but not any GTI 608's. im not very familiar with JBL honestly but would love to learn about them if they would work for my system.


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

JBL - C608GTI MKII - 6 1/2", 2-Way Component Speaker System


----------



## MaxxG (Jun 25, 2011)

madmaxz said:


> JBL - C608GTI MKII - 6 1/2", 2-Way Component Speaker System


very nice speakers! quick question, comparing these to the Polk MM6501, these handle a little more power but the sensitivity isnt as high? pros/cons to this or does it matter?

the polks info is here

Polk Audio - Mobile Monitor Series - Technical Specifications

what else should someone looking for loud/clean/clear speakers besides power handling and sensitivity? anything that will give you an idea of how they should preform?


----------

